# Scientists Uncover New Potential Treatment For Inflammatory Bowel Disease



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Irish scientists have discovered a new potential therapeutic approach to Inflammatory Bowel Disease (IBD), a chronic debilitating disease involving inflammation of the intestine which affects more than 15,000 people in Ireland and millions of people worldwide. People suffering from IBD can experience an array of symptoms ranging from mild discomfort to debilitating disease requiring surgical removal of large parts of the intestine.View the full article


----------

